# Error While Compiling RELEASE 10.0.0



## dave (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep getting the following error while trying to compile 10.0.0-RELEASE for ARM on a 9.1-RELEASE box:

```
make: don't know how to make /usr/lib/libc++.a.
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD hostname 9.1-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p7 #0: Mon Sep  9 21:34:37 UTC 2013  root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# cat /etc/make.conf

#
#       New C++ Stack
#       https://wiki.freebsd.org/NewC++Stack
#
#WITH_LIBCPLUSPLUS=yes

#
#       Building FreeBSD with clang/llvm
#       https://wiki.freebsd.org/BuildingFreeBSDWithClang
#
CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp
```
Is anyone able to shed some light?


----------



## sossego (Feb 27, 2014)

What you may want to try is QEmu with an arm image. Aurelian Jarno writes these for Linux and would be the one to contact as to settting up the virtual machine along with the FreeBSD ARM http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html . 
You may also want to talk to the NetBSD and OpenBSD ARM teams to ask about importing code to FreeBSD and the proper way to do it.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2014)

I've never tried it on 9.1-RELEASE (I have 10.0-STABLE) but how are you building world? It should be fairly straight-forward. 


```
cd /usr/src
make TARGET_ARCH=armv6 buildworld
```


----------

